# SCDSL loses Silverlakes Norco...



## lafalafa (Feb 28, 2019)

Apparently SCDSL did not get there field permits for SilverLakes Norco for the 19-20' season due to a contract expirations or other issues according to communicate sent out recently.  Lawyer are knee deep in this one so might be some resolutions but the league folks are informing clubs they will have to get home field permits & discovery league will not likely be at one central place unless they can find a replacement complex.

So what's the inside info on this? What have others heard?


----------



## broshark (Feb 28, 2019)

why would silverlakes not take their business?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 28, 2019)

broshark said:


> why would silverlakes not take their business?


Perhaps a bigger, better offer?


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 28, 2019)

How did soccer even existed before Silverlakes open?


----------



## jpeter (Feb 28, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> How did soccer even existed before Silverlakes open?


Home/away games...

Just fine normally unless your going 100+ miles to/from Santa Barbara, SD, Kern county for one league game.

Perhaps one of our legal posters will chime in but normally boils down to $$$$.  DSL had a sweetheart kind of deal at lower costs for the fields that either expired or they forgot, didn't to renew and now they have been asked to pay market rates at a higher cost?


----------



## Venantsyo (Feb 28, 2019)

Is there any rumor of teams moving from SCDSL to CSL for the upcoming season? Or viceversa?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 28, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> How did soccer even existed before Silverlakes open?


Complex’s like AB Brown in San Bernardino....not a life anyone wants to go back to.


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 28, 2019)

I thought the whole point of the discovery division is for scouts to be able to go to a single location to look at the supposed top teams' players. Home/Away defeats that purpose if it was the intent.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey....Maybe they strike a deal with the OC great park


----------



## jpeter (Feb 28, 2019)

Scouts? Will some of those phantoms be attending there showcase in march?  the undisclosed list of colleges attending out yet?


----------



## SBSC (Feb 28, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Complex’s like AB Brown in San Bernardino....not a life anyone wants to go back to.


AB Brown is in Riverside (10 minutes down the road from San Bernardino, but Riverside).  The fields were extremely substandard a few months ago.  Maybe it will change in the future.

SCDSL signed a 7 year deal with Silverlakes that began in September 2015.  The deal runs through 2021.  The contract is/was for 20 fields at $16,537 for 2019, which is $826/field.  Clubs/Leagues willing to pay $825/field can find fields all day long in SoCal.  The going rate for a municipal field is around $400-$500 per day, although the quality will definitely be substandard to that of Silverlakes.

It would be hard to imagine that Norco would willingly walk away from  the SCDSL contract without having something in their pocket.

The SCDSL and Cal South contracts are in Exhibit A-4: https://emma.msrb.org/ER958862-ER749578-ER1151172.pdf


----------



## timbuck (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone else have this feeling?  Or is it just me?

“Good.  Screw them both”


----------



## jpeter (Feb 28, 2019)

SBSC said:


> AB Brown is in Riverside (10 minutes down the road from San Bernardino, but Riverside).  The fields were extremely substandard a few months ago.  Maybe it will change in the future.
> 
> SCDSL signed a 7 year deal with Silverlakes that began in September 2015.  The deal runs through 2021.  The contract is/was for 20 fields at $16,537 for 2019, which is $826/field.  Clubs/Leagues willing to pay $825/field can find fields all day long in SoCal.  The going rate for a municipal field is around $400-$500 per day, although the quality will definitely be substandard to that of Silverlakes.
> 
> ...


Interesting makes you wonder if SCDSL could afford those fields at 16k per day x the number of plays days could be 350k over the fall if used for both weekend days for 11 weeks for example 20 fields.

Who opted out or partially ? SCDSL or SilverLakes?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 28, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Hey....Maybe they strike a deal with the OC great park


Great Park is far less expensive.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 28, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Great Park is far less expensive.


And parking is free.  And it’s about 10 degrees cooler in August.


----------



## MWN (Mar 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Great Park is far less expensive.


Great Park would not be less expensive because SCDSL is not based in Irvine.  Last I heard the cost for out of City tournaments was in the neighborhood of $2k per field, but the last Fee Resolution for Category E (tournaments) says market rates.  Great Park also is a public park and a pain to deal with from what I understand.  It only gets cheaper if say the Irvine Strikers reserve the fields for league.  SCDSL would pay a much higher rate.


----------



## Justafan (Mar 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Great Park is far less expensive.


But I’m going to miss the bar!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> Great Park would not be less expensive because SCDSL is not based in Irvine.  Last I heard the cost for out of City tournaments was in the neighborhood of $2k per field, but the last Fee Resolution for Category E (tournaments) says market rates.  Great Park also is a public park and a pain to deal with from what I understand.  It only gets cheaper if say the Irvine Strikers reserve the fields for league.  SCDSL would pay a much higher rate.


For the 06 DPL season it was less than $100 for the field usage per game which is why our club played its home games there. In the south bay it would be 3-4x that amount.


----------



## MWN (Mar 1, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Interesting makes you wonder if SCDSL could afford those fields at 16k per day x the number of plays days could be 350k over the fall if used for both weekend days for 11 weeks for example 20 fields.
> 
> Who opted out or partially ? SCDSL or SilverLakes?


At this point, its only a rumor, but its hard to imagine that Silverlakes would kick out SCDSL without having a backup because they need the revenue from field fees and parking or that SCDSL would breach the agreement.  One possible theory could be that given JH's dual role with Legends and Silverlakes, and the fact that Legends is the primary tenant, I could see Legends just taking over the contract and playing all Legend's games during league at SCDSL and then Silverlakes opening itself up on the open market to other teams in need of fields.  Clubs like Arsenal that have a significant presence in the IE could easily take on additional fields at Silverlakes.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 1, 2019)

Justafan said:


> But I’m going to miss the bar!!!


So true! I really like the field house. Good Bloody Mary's.


----------



## MWN (Mar 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> For the 06 DPL season it was less than $100 for the field usage per game which is why our club played its home games there. In the south bay it would be 3-4x that amount.


What is the City your club is located in?  Also note that Great Park has 5 different fee categories.  Non-Irvine based teams (Category C) are allocated fees IF space is available and pay rates slightly higher that Irvine based teams (meeting residency requirements) (Category A).  Tournaments pay market rates (Category E).  In addition, at $100 per game, with 7 games possible in the Summer that is $700-800 per field for the day, similar to Silverlakes, so not really that much cheaper.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> What is the City your club is located in?  Also note that Great Park has 5 different fee categories.  Non-Irvine based teams (Category C) are allocated fees IF space is available and pay rates slightly higher that Irvine based teams (meeting residency requirements) (Category A).  Tournaments pay market rates (Category E).  In addition, at $100 per game, with 7 games possible in the Summer that is $700-800 per field for the day, similar to Silverlakes, so not really that much cheaper.


South Bay-Redondo Beach, Manhattan Beach, El Segundo, Palos Verdes, Torrance, and Hermosa Beach.


----------



## galaxydad (Mar 1, 2019)

OC great park would be a great venue but discovery needs to play at the same site


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> What is the City your club is located in?  Also note that Great Park has 5 different fee categories.  Non-Irvine based teams (Category C) are allocated fees IF space is available and pay rates slightly higher that Irvine based teams (meeting residency requirements) (Category A).  Tournaments pay market rates (Category E).  In addition, at $100 per game, with 7 games possible in the Summer that is $700-800 per field for the day, similar to Silverlakes, so not really that much cheaper.


It is from a PARKING COST perspective!


----------



## mirage (Mar 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> What is the City your club is located in?  Also note that Great Park has 5 different fee categories.  Non-Irvine based teams (Category C) are allocated fees IF space is available and pay rates slightly higher that Irvine based teams (meeting residency requirements) (Category A).  Tournaments pay market rates (Category E).  In addition, at $100 per game, with 7 games possible in the Summer that is $700-800 per field for the day, similar to Silverlakes, so not really that much cheaper.


The last time I was involved in securing field space at OCGP, this was not the case but its been a while.  Things may have changed.

What's articulated is probably true for Irvine city fields but OCGP belongs to the county and not the city.  The county contracts the city of Irvine for the operations.


----------



## mirage (Mar 1, 2019)

GunninGopher said:


> I thought the whole point of the discovery division is for scouts to be able to go to a single location to look at the supposed top teams' players. Home/Away defeats that purpose if it was the intent.


Hope you really didn't buy this hook line and sinker....

There are ad hoc occasional and few scouts at DA games, but I have never seen any scouts at SDCSL or CSL showcase, playoffs or any league games.  I'm only talking about the top tier in both.

Scouts do attend DA showcases and playoffs by huge numbers.  Probably ECNL girls too (but probably not the boys).  If a player is of interest to a particular coach, he/she may come to the game but that would happen regardless of location, if the interest is strong enough.

This whole thing of SCDSL losing SL fields sounds like fake news.  The fields are like airlines.  If not occupied, its not making money.  During the fall league, there are no tournaments on the weekends so who would occupy the fields?  CSL and their Premier games?  Maybe but that would be odd, given who the Silverlakes owners are....


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Mar 1, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> It is from a PARKIMG COST perspective!


That $10... jeez.  I don't mind paying for a tournament but for a league game?  ridiculous.  Even more so, I saw something on their website about a $5 walk-in fee.  that's really scrounging for cash.


----------



## Good365 (Mar 1, 2019)

I recently read an article about more concerts at Silverlakes.  Here's one that mentions 24 events per year.
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/activated-events-announces-multiyear-partnership-with-balboa-management-group-at-silverlakes-300791891.html


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 1, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> That $10... jeez.  I don't mind paying for a tournament but for a league game?  ridiculous.  Even more so, I saw something on their website about a $5 walk-in fee.  that's really scrounging for cash.


Try doing basketball where you pay $10 to park and $10 per person to just watch the game.   Travel basketball is the worst.


----------



## Raggamufin (Mar 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> At this point, its only a rumor, but its hard to imagine that Silverlakes would kick out SCDSL without having a backup because they need the revenue from field fees and parking or that SCDSL would breach the agreement.  One possible theory could be that given JH's dual role with Legends and Silverlakes, and the fact that Legends is the primary tenant, I could see Legends just taking over the contract and playing all Legend's games during league at SCDSL and then Silverlakes opening itself up on the open market to other teams in need of fields.  Clubs like Arsenal that have a significant presence in the IE could easily take on additional fields at Silverlakes.


As we discussed at the meeting, we no longer have Silverlakes for the SCDSL season. They terminated our contract December 11, 2018. We are hoping that through Josh Hodges we can continue a positive diagloue with the venue but we are exploring other options for a back-up venue(s) for the league. Once we know whether the discussions will continue with Silverlakes or not, we can plan accordingly. The Discovery Division will continue and may become home/away games but, as I said, we are still exploring options. It's early in the year and we have time to sort this out.

The result of the Silverlakes situation is two-fold:

1. Clubs need to make sure they have fields secured for home games every Sat and every Sun (all-day) during the season. Our clubs did this the first 3 years of the league and it's a membership requirement so clubs need to make sure they meet this requirement and have home fields secured.

2. Because we do not have the field rental expense we are able to *reduce the team fees from $450/team to $400/team for the 2019 season*. The cost of the Discovery Division may be reduced too depending on the outcome of the field situation but for now, budget for the same $1000/team.

Another discussion is that *referee fees are going up .10/minute*. The referee associations held their prices for the league for last season but we have to pass along the increase for this upcoming season.

Registration is open for the SCDSL Spring Colelge Showcase. This is a FREE event for the current Discovery Division teams and we are offering the showcase to any other team in the 2004 and older age group for a reduced entry fee of $500. Make sure your teams get registered. The deadline to register is March 7th. To register, go to the front page of the SCDSL website and click on the link. The dates are March 30-31 at the Del Mar Polo Fields. Referee fees are covered by the league for this event. 

We have elections this year too. Nominations for the following positions must be submitted, to me, by April 1, 2019

*BOARD POSITIONS* (nominations, including the position of President do not have to be current board members)

SCDSL President

SCDSL Treasurer

SCDSL Member-at-large

*TECHNICAL COMMITTEE*

4 positions on the Technical Committee are up for either re-election or a new nomination can be submitted, The 4 TC members up for re-election are:

Reggie Rivas

Dob Ebert

Gus Casteneda

Tad Bobak

A secret ballot will be submitted after the Aprint 1st nomination deadline.

Should anyone have any questions, please let me know. I will keep you all updated as details for the upcoming season are finalized.

Team registration for the 2019 fall season will open on March 15, 2019. I'll send an email with registration specifics when registration opens.

Thank you all for your continued support.

Michelle


----------



## MWN (Mar 1, 2019)

Raggamufin said:


> As we discussed at the meeting, we no longer have Silverlakes for the SCDSL season. ...


Thanks.  Its an interesting email and its clear that SCDSL has accepted it by reducing fees.  The challenge now for the SCDSL teams without good fields is that many are going to be scrambling and playing on crap middle schools and high school fields and poorly maintained parks.  The I.E. SCDSL teams will have a harder time of it.  Both the I.E. Surf complex is out and so is the newly renovated San Bernardino Soccer Complex, which is under contract with Coast.


----------



## Primetime (Mar 1, 2019)

SCDSL lost the contract with SilverLakes because they failed to fill the fields they had reserved which was specified in the contract.  After numerous warnings from SilverLakes they decided to terminate their contract.   SCDSL had too many reserved fields empty.   Why does SilverLakes care if the fields are paid for? you might ask.   Well more than field money they want the parking and food revenue.  So empty fields means their losing out on anywhere from $300-$400 per game just in parking.  Not including food and beverage money.   So Basically SilverLakes thinks they can do a better job of filling the venue on their own rather than SCDSL which has proven not to.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Primetime said:


> SCDSL lost the contract with SilverLakes because they failed to fill the fields they had reserved which was specified in the contract.  After numerous warnings from SilverLakes they decided to terminate their contract.   SCDSL had too many reserved fields empty.   Why does SilverLakes care if the fields are paid for? you might ask.   Well more than field money they want the parking and food revenue.  So empty fields means their losing out on anywhere from $300-$400 per game just in parking.  Not including food and beverage money.   So Basically SilverLakes thinks they can do a better job of filling the venue on their own rather than SCDSL which has proven not to.


If it turns into a concert venue, you might want to start taking a metal detector to seep the fields before games scheduled there.


----------



## JackZ (Mar 3, 2019)

Primetime said:


> SCDSL lost the contract with SilverLakes because they failed to fill the fields they had reserved which was specified in the contract.  After numerous warnings from SilverLakes they decided to terminate their contract.   SCDSL had too many reserved fields empty.   Why does SilverLakes care if the fields are paid for? you might ask.   Well more than field money they want the parking and food revenue.  So empty fields means their losing out on anywhere from $300-$400 per game just in parking.  Not including food and beverage money.   So Basically SilverLakes thinks they can do a better job of filling the venue on their own rather than SCDSL which has proven not to.


Therefore, SilverLakes can take bids from the individual clubs, who will then pass the cost onto us. First up, the turf fields!


----------



## MWN (Mar 3, 2019)

JackZ said:


> Therefore, SilverLakes can take bids from the individual clubs, who will then pass the cost onto us. First up, the turf fields!


Whooooaaa there little buck-a-roo.  Let's take a step back.  When a boy duck likes a girl duck, sometimes the two ducks go out to behind the reeds and make a baby duck (or 8).  Now, when a club needs to pay for something, they pass the costs onto the people that write the checks, which in this story is the mommy and daddy duck.  That kinda how it all work.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Mar 4, 2019)

MWN said:


> Thanks.  Its an interesting email and its clear that SCDSL has accepted it by reducing fees.  The challenge now for the SCDSL teams without good fields is that many are going to be scrambling and playing on crap middle schools and high school fields and poorly maintained parks.  The I.E. SCDSL teams will have a harder time of it.  Both the I.E. Surf complex is out and so is the newly renovated San Bernardino Soccer Complex, which is under contract with Coast.


Hopefully they will find a couple of college campuses to hold the Discovery games--similar to how Coast use to hold all the Premier games at UCI.


----------



## outside! (Mar 4, 2019)

MWN said:


> Whooooaaa there little buck-a-roo.  Let's take a step back.  When a boy duck likes a girl duck, sometimes the two ducks go out to behind the reeds and make a baby duck (or 8).  Now, when a club needs to pay for something, they pass the costs onto the people that write the checks, which in this story is the mommy and daddy duck.  That kinda how it all work.


Girl ducks don't like boy ducks. Read up on duck sex. It is basically rape. Boy ducks even rape other boy ducks. A researcher that was studying duck sex once saw a boy duck raping a dead boy duck right outside his window.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

outside! said:


> Girl ducks don't like boy ducks. Read up on duck sex. It is basically rape. Boy ducks even rape other boy ducks. A researcher that was studying duck sex once saw a boy duck raping a dead boy duck right outside his window.


Right after filming a duck snuff-porn video?


----------



## Soccer1234 (Mar 5, 2019)

I heard CRL are taking the space and expanding the league through the fall so it’s more meaningful and not just take place on random weekends. 

Also Legends are part of a NPL league group that is also expanding to a pre-academy league because of the DA dropping the 12s. That league will likely take space there too when they open up to a 9 month season


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 6, 2019)

MWN said:


> What is the City your club is located in?  Also note that Great Park has 5 different fee categories.  Non-Irvine based teams (Category C) are allocated fees IF space is available and pay rates slightly higher that Irvine based teams (meeting residency requirements) (Category A).  Tournaments pay market rates (Category E).  In addition, at $100 per game, with 7 games possible in the Summer that is $700-800 per field for the day, similar to Silverlakes, so not really that much cheaper.


this is correct. City of Irvine manages the fields and rates decrease for Irvine Based Teams - Clubs that practice at the fields have to meet certain residency requirements to get discounted rates. Other cities have similar practices, but some cities (like Irvine) seem to enforce it more - as they probably have enough bored city staffers that actually check rosters. You will notice some teams from clubs listed to be from a certain City/Chapter but actually practice somewhere else so they do not have to meet those guidelines.


----------



## vivamexico (Apr 2, 2019)

Any update on where the Discovery League may play in the Fall?


----------



## jpeter (Apr 2, 2019)

vivamexico said:


> Any update on where the Discovery League may play in the Fall?


Home/away where you have to provide home fields unless you want to drive to  Kern county to play on the newly leased cal south fields.    $$1000 league fee may get reduced but at least you get to play in there showcase for free even if it wasn't well attended by college coaches


----------



## timbuck (Apr 2, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Home/away where you have to provide home fields unless you want to drive to  Kern county to play on the newly leased cal south fields.    $$1000 league fee may get reduced but at least you get to play in there showcase for free even if it wasn't well attended by college coaches


Wasn't the supposed "draw" of Discovery that all teams would be playing at the same place to make it "easier" for scouts to come and watch?
I think SCDSL needs to give up the notion that they can compete with DA/DPL/ECNL/ECNL 2 on a league wide basis.  There will still be plenty of good teams and plenty of good players in SCDSL.  Just call it Flight 1.  Maybe keep Champions and Europa, but get rid of Discovery.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 2, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Wasn't the supposed "draw" of Discovery that all teams would be playing at the same place to make it "easier" for scouts to come and watch?
> I think SCDSL needs to give up the notion that they can compete with DA/DPL/ECNL/ECNL 2 on a league wide basis.  There will still be plenty of good teams and plenty of good players in SCDSL.  Just call it Flight 1.  Maybe keep Champions and Europa, but get rid of Discovery.


Orange / North county regional league (OCRL) brake-away league coming soon....Slammer, Strikers, Pat's, Surf, etc.

So what did most discover?

Marketing/having scouts at random regular fall season games or paid filming was a stretch as was keeping up the norco field contracts apparently.   Missed opportunity that's for sure and participation seems to be on the decline especially for the older groups.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 2, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Home/away where you have to provide home fields unless you want to drive to  Kern county to play on the newly leased cal south fields.    $$1000 league fee may get reduced but at least you get to play in there showcase for free even if it wasn't well attended by college coaches


I haven't been to many Discovery league games, but I've seen few. One thing I have not seen is a single college coach either at League games or Showcase.


----------



## MA0812 (Apr 2, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Orange / North county regional league (OCRL) brake-away league coming soon....Slammer, Strikers, Pat's, Surf, etc.
> 
> So what did most discover?
> 
> Marketing/having scouts at random regular fall season games or paid filming was a stretch as was keeping up the norco field contracts apparently.   Missed opportunity that's for sure and participation seems to be on the decline especially for the older groups.


For the G04 there were definitely no scouts at any of the games. Given the fact that college soccer is in full swing I would doubt any scouts attended Discovery games. The showcase was a joke. Out of 6 teams registered only 4 were Discovery and only 1 of that 4 had a winning record in Discovery (Legends East Riverside). The teams that were in the G04 bracket in Discovery that were the top teams were all playing CRL the weekend of the showcase so that wasnt planned very well by SCDSL.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 2, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Orange / North county regional league (OCRL) brake-away league coming soon....Slammer, Strikers, Pat's, Surf, etc.
> 
> So what did most discover?
> 
> Marketing/having scouts at random regular fall season games or paid filming was a stretch as was keeping up the norco field contracts apparently.   Missed opportunity that's for sure and participation seems to be on the decline especially for the older groups.


It’s almost like the clubs that started SCDSL are biting off their nose to spite their face.  They broke away from Coast to focus on “development” and get away from promotion/relegation to take away the pressure of winning.(oh and so they could have as many teams in an age group as they wanted).
Then they put their top girls teams in ECNL and boys teams in DA. And that was fine for several years.  Never any need for an ECNL 2 league.  Never a need for a Boys DA2/DPL thing.   Then girls DA came along. And those same clubs either put their top girls in DA or ECNL. Some tried to do both.
And SCDSL also allowed players from ECNL to dual roster with their SCDSL teams.  Sometimes to allow a player to get more playing time.  Sometimes to help an SCDSL team win a game or tournament.  And sometimes because their SCDSL team had a light roster and they didn't want to turn away 10 girls who paid to play with their club.
Then those same clubs got really greedy. And said “we don’t want our 19th best player to go and be the 14th best player at a rival club. So we’ll create a new league and bill it as a feeder into DA.   Let’s call it DPL.”
And then ECNL put the squeeze on clubs. And a bunch of clubs dropped out of DA to be "All in" with ECNL.  And now ECNL wants to do everything it can to crush girls DA.  So they are rolling out a nationwide league for ECNL B teams called ECNL Regional League (ECNL 2).  It will be billed as "you can play high school. And you might get to play on the ECNL team.  And you'll get the pleasure of travelling to the same $howca$e$ that our ECNL teams do.  You'll likely be on a field in the middle of nowhere.  And we'll invite some guys in college t-shirts to come and watch."

But then the SCDSL clubs thought  "wait-  we have a bunch of affiliates that we don’t want to let in to our new closed leagues.  We need to create $omething to keep them happy. Let’$ create a new division in flight 1 for teams that could probably give our DA and ecnl teams a good fight on the right day.  We'll call it "Discovery" league.  They can all play at the field that one of our board member$ has a vested interest in.  The winner will get $1,000 for a tournament. We'll video tape some games (probably using a video company that someone has a vested interest in).  We'll invite physical therapy student interns to sit in medical tents to tape some ankles.  We'll create a new patch and some banner$ that we can sell (Anyone know if there is a relationship with a patch/banner company in the league somewhere?). And we can charge $12.00 for parking.  And keep our onsite restaurant busy."


----------



## outside! (Apr 2, 2019)

Well $aid.


----------



## Frank (Apr 2, 2019)

SL turf is garbage right now. Be happy not to be there. They have let it go drastically this year as compared to past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Frank said:


> SL turf is garbage right now. Be happy not to be there. They have let it go drastically this year as compared to past.


Blame it on the rain.


----------



## StrikerOC (Apr 2, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Perhaps a bigger, better offer?


Irvine Great Park should start hosting some of these major tournaments. They have enough fields and the area is in a great location to keep families entertained for a weekend.


----------



## EricH (Apr 2, 2019)

DD on 03 Girls Discovery team.  We had 7 college scouts at our games total for the entire season.  Usually 0.  Sometimes 1 a game.  One game we had 3, not sure why.  I think the other team finished first so maybe they were coming to watch them.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 3, 2019)

EricH said:


> DD on 03 Girls Discovery team.  We had 7 college scouts at our games total for the entire season.  Usually 0.  Sometimes 1 a game.  One game we had 3, not sure why.  I think the other team finished first so maybe they were coming to watch them.


I don't know any college coach who will come to watch any game unless there some kind of contact was made between player and coach before.


----------



## mirage (Apr 3, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Irvine Great Park should start hosting some of these major tournaments. They have enough fields and the area is in a great location to keep families entertained for a weekend.


This is bit off topic but speaking of major tournaments, they need to figure it out somehow to get them.

Having been to the Grand Park in Indiana for couple of national title games and DA showcase, they do it right.  The only thing the Grand Park has over the Great Park is the 3 indoor full sized soccer field with restaurant/bar with viewing stand set about 20 feet  above the field level.  The Great Park, on the other hand has both soccer and baseball stadiums, and skating complex that they don't have.  Obviously, there is no comparison of weather....unless you happen to like 90-90 temperature and humidity.

Probably has lot to do with political connections and how willing the local congressman is willing to campaign for things like FWR and National Cup finals to be held, as well as working the USYSoccer and USClub Soccer for those events.  I mean, why go to Idaho and Plano TX in the middle of summer???


----------



## galaxydad (Apr 3, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know any college coach who will come to watch any game unless there some kind of contact was made between player and coach before.


Well stated- Nobody teacher families how to go about the self-recruiting process. That's the only way to get coaches there


----------



## outside! (Apr 3, 2019)

galaxydad said:


> Well stated- Nobody teacher families how to go about the self-recruiting process. That's the only way to get coaches there


DD's club (LAGSD) had multiple meetings to walk us through the recruiting process. In addition, each team member was instructed to email at least two college coaches before large tournaments and to cc the club college coordinator.


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> It’s almost like the clubs that started SCDSL are biting off their nose to spite their face.  They broke away from Coast to focus on “development” and get away from promotion/relegation to take away the pressure of winning.(oh and so they could have as many teams in an age group as they wanted).
> Then they put their top girls teams in ECNL and boys teams in DA. And that was fine for several years.  Never any need for an ECNL 2 league.  Never a need for a Boys DA2/DPL thing.   Then girls DA came along. And those same clubs either put their top girls in DA or ECNL. Some tried to do both.
> And SCDSL also allowed players from ECNL to dual roster with their SCDSL teams.  Sometimes to allow a player to get more playing time.  Sometimes to help an SCDSL team win a game or tournament.  And sometimes because their SCDSL team had a light roster and they didn't want to turn away 10 girls who paid to play with their club.
> Then those same clubs got really greedy. And said “we don’t want our 19th best player to go and be the 14th best player at a rival club. So we’ll create a new league and bill it as a feeder into DA.   Let’s call it DPL.”
> ...


A lot has changed in youth soccer over the last twenty-five years.  I would venture to guess the number of youth players in soccer has easily quadrupled if not more.  This is great for the sport, so yes we actually do need more opportunities for our youth.  The players will grow up and have little baby players   and grow the sport. The truly elite players will find a path if that is their choice others will pursue other passions and that is ok they will still have a better understanding of this beautiful game.  Everyone needs to get a grip, time has a way of working things out, or not.  It really doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 3, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know any college coach who will come to watch any game unless there some kind of contact was made between player and coach before.


50/50 with my kids ,  around half the coaches/scouts noticed my players before any contact was ever made, we even knew about them, or showed interest.   Couple from the last showcase for example.


----------



## outside! (Apr 3, 2019)

jpeter said:


> 50/50 with my kids ,  around half the coaches/scouts noticed my players before any contact was ever made, we even knew about them, or showed interest.   Couple from the last showcase for example.


But they were probably there to see a player that had contacted them. Bottom line is if a player is interested in a school, they should invite the coach to the game.


----------



## StrikerOC (Apr 5, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Perhaps a bigger, better offer?


I heard a rumor that Legends is building a "school" for their older academy program at Silver Lakes. I have no clue how true this is or if it is related but would be curious if anyone else have heard these rumors?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 5, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> I heard a rumor that Legends is building a "school" for their older academy program at Silver Lakes. I have no clue how true this is or if it is related but would be curious if anyone else have heard these rumors?


Heard the same about Surf 3 years ago....nothing has happened.  As for Legends, I don’t think they could do that at SilverLakes based on some legal matters with the land grant, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 5, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Irvine Great Park should start hosting some of these major tournaments. They have enough fields and the area is in a great location to keep families entertained for a weekend.


I would much rather go to Great Park (85 miles) than Silverlakes (101 miles) from my house in San Diego. More hotel, restaurant, shopping and entertainment options in the Great Park area.  Not to mention there is a good concert venue in the Great Park with top performers.  No howling wind at Great Park.  Both places get hot in the summer, but Silverlakes gets stupid hot.


----------



## outside! (Apr 6, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I would much rather go to Great Park (85 miles) than Silverlakes (101 miles) from my house in San Diego. More hotel, restaurant, shopping and entertainment options in the Great Park area.  Not to mention there is a good concert venue in the Great Park with top performers.  No howling wind at Great Park.  Both places get hot in the summer, but Silverlakes gets stupid hot.


But Norco is "Horsetown USA".


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Apr 6, 2019)

Sounds like everyone should go back to CSL and not spread the talent in two leagues. SCDSL has not lived up to its original business plan. 

CSLs platform hasnt changed that much in all these years. It is run by a business and not certain clubs. Way too many options which has deluted the teams.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 10, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Both places get hot in the summer, but Silverlakes gets stupid hot.


plus now you can go hide in the ice rink at the great park.


----------



## vivamexico (May 20, 2019)

Any update on where Discovery league games will be played in the fall?


----------



## galaxydad (May 21, 2019)

Rumor is that Silverlakes is back for another year


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (May 21, 2019)

vivamexico said:


> Any update on where Discovery league games will be played in the fall?


They're still reviewing which venue is most geographically undesirable and inconvenient and once established will host it there.


----------



## timbuck (May 21, 2019)

Yeah but they serve booze there.

They don’t even serve adult beverages at most college football and basketball stadiums/arenas. 

Why do we need drinks to watch kids sports?


----------



## outside! (May 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Yeah but they serve booze there.
> 
> They don’t even serve adult beverages at most college football and basketball stadiums/arenas.
> 
> Why do we need drinks to watch kids sports?


Because mixing crazy soccer parents and alcohol makes so much sense.


----------



## Justafan (May 21, 2019)

outside! said:


> Because mixing crazy soccer parents and alcohol makes so much sense.


Hey, if you’re gonna lose, might as well nice little buzz before the game.  Makes it go down smoother.


----------



## Justafan (May 21, 2019)

....well “get a” nice...


----------



## timbuck (May 21, 2019)

I’m actually surprised that the sanctioning bodies (us soccer, us Youth soccer, cal-south, scdsl, etc) don’t have a rule against serving alcohol at events.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Yeah but they serve booze there.
> 
> They don’t even serve adult beverages at most college football and basketball stadiums/arenas.
> 
> Why do we need drinks to watch kids sports?





timbuck said:


> I’m actually surprised that the sanctioning bodies (us soccer, us Youth soccer, cal-south, scdsl, etc) don’t have a rule against serving alcohol at events.


Like anything in life "moderation in all things is the best policy". I've seen unruly sidelines at other locations completely sober take things past an acceptable line. I don't mind if they serve there, nor have I had an issues
 with sidelines while they have.

College sports does allow for tailgating and I have seen some individuals that should have not been admitted after the tailgate.


----------



## outside! (May 21, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Like anything in life "moderation in all things is the best policy". I've seen unruly sidelines at other locations completely sober take things past an acceptable line. I don't mind if they serve there, nor have I had an issues
> with sidelines while they have.
> 
> College sports does allow for tailgating and I have seen some individuals that should have not been admitted after the tailgate.


I agree that there are plenty of parents that do not need alcohol to be assholes, but it sure seems like I have seen more unruly sidelines at Norco than most fields. It still seems a bit odd to serve alcohol at a complex that most people drive a long way to get to.


----------



## MR.D (May 21, 2019)

outside! said:


> It still seems a bit odd to serve alcohol at a complex that most people drive a long way to get to.


Very true.  I guess to keep you there longer to spend more money.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2019)

outside! said:


> I agree that there are plenty of parents that do not need alcohol to be assholes, but it sure seems like I have seen more unruly sidelines at Norco than most fields. It still seems a bit odd to serve alcohol at a complex that most people drive a long way to get to.


They do it because its a private facility and its a way to generate more revenue which is obvious to us all. They also use SL as a multi-purpose facility (concerts, weddings, horse shows, etc) and having a license to sell allows them to be profitable. One would have to think they want this to be more than just a soccer facility. Therefore having a restaurant and bar.  I've spent up 12 hours there and I have to admit grabbing a beer in between games was a nice relief. Though I am not supporting that ding dong who has to many and is an arse later in the day. They can do that at home in front of their own TV.


----------



## ToonArmy (May 21, 2019)

A lot of youth baseball complexes in so cal have full bars and you can buy a strong ipa by the pitcher. Which to me is a must. It's a much slower game to sit thru with nowhere to put your Tommy Bahama umbrella


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> A lot of youth baseball complexes in so cal have full bars and you can buy a strong ipa by the pitcher. Which to me is a must. It's a much slower game to sit thru with nowhere to put your Tommy Bahama umbrella


Field Of Dreams in all their sites have them.


----------



## Justafan (May 21, 2019)

outside! said:


> I agree that there are plenty of parents that do not need alcohol to be assholes, but it sure seems like I have seen more unruly sidelines at Norco than most fields. It still seems a bit odd to serve alcohol at a complex that most people drive a long way to get to.


Haven’t seen or heard of any problems whatsoever.  It was cool to have Discovery games there during the Fall so you can watch the football games while you wait.  You can easily have 2-3 beers in the hour before your game and be sober 2 1/2 - 3 hours later after your game.


----------



## timbuck (May 21, 2019)

Wasn’t there at least 2 emails sent by scdsl because of bad sideline behavior at discovery games?


----------



## Justafan (May 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Wasn’t there at least 2 emails sent by scdsl because of bad sideline behavior at discovery games?


Can’t recall


----------



## El Clasico (May 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Wasn’t there at least 2 emails sent by scdsl because of bad sideline behavior at discovery games?


Yes. Long ones


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Wasn’t there at least 2 emails sent by scdsl because of bad sideline behavior at discovery games?


Only 2?


----------



## timbuck (May 21, 2019)

Found it.  This was for SCDSL, but I know one went out to Discovery also.  And I think it may have even been a bit more "direct":

"To all SCDSL Team Contacts and Club Officials - *URGENT - PLEASE READ AND FORWARD TO ALL PARENTS/COACHES/PLAYERS*

After the 3rd week of league games it is time to send an email addressing the inexcusable parental and coach behavior being exibited during SCDSL games. This past weekend was especially out of control and the time has come to make some decisions about this type of behavior moving forward.

While the SCDSL is not the US Soccer Developmental Academy nor the ECNL, this does not make it ok for coaches and parents to behave the way they have been. We have a zero tolerance for parents who can not sit down and enjoy their kids games and for coaches that take the position that referee abuse is the proper example to set for their players.

Therefore, beginning this weekend, any parent issues on the side line, whether it's one parent or multiple parents on the sideline, the whole sideline (for that team) will be instructed to leave and will be dismissed from the game. Failure to do so will result in a forfeit of the game and termination of the game. While that may seem harsh, US Soccer and ECNL would be a whole lot more harsh in the consequences they would impose for such behavior.

Coaches that argue with referees, encourage poor behavior by the parents and condone poor sportsmanship from the players will also be instructed to leave and suspensions will be imposed.

*The parents, coaches and players in the SCDSL are held to the highest of standards. We do NOT accept foul language, pushing and shoving, fights and assaults from parents, coaches or players.*

*Parents* - complaining to the referees and about the referees gets you nowhere. Emailing me complaining about the referees will not get you a response. We have a policy in place regarding how we deal with referee issues. Attacking referees but verbally and physically, will only get the offender an extended suspension. The same applies to coaches. It does not matter what club you are with or what your name is. This type of behavior WILL NOT BE TOLERATED.

*Players *- Remember the suspensions for Violent Conduct and Referee Abuse. It's a minimum of 3-games and, depending on what the offense is, the disciplinary committee can add more. That's for the 1st offense. Another send-off for Violent Conduct or Referee Abuse is 6-games and your season will be over. Red cards also carry over into next season so don't risk the chance of missing the majority of this season and some of next. Red cards can not be argued away, rescinded or changed.

*Club Officials* - you may want to reiterate to the parents, players and coaching staff so that they understand the consequences of improper behavior and the consequences involved.

When players are trying to calm their parents down on the sideline - that's a problem.

When a player who has been sent-off in a game and is sitting on the bench decides to run on the field and join in another fight - that's a problem.

When a parent decides that attacking a referee and putting in him a chokehold is acceptable behavior - that's a crime.

When a coach verbally assaults a minor referee and follows her to not just her chair but to the parking lot - that's a crime.

When a coach has to be held back by a manager and assistant coach to keep him from attacking a referee - that's a problem.

*Please respect the referees* - even the bad ones - and just sit and enjoy the games. We will deal with the referees if they are not up to our standards. We deal with them quicker than any of you realize so let us do what we do and please just enjoy your children and their games. Respect the parents from the opposing teams. Respect all of the players on the field and be a positive example for the players. Don't be the parent(s) that causes a game to be terminated in the 32nd minute because the parents couldn't control themselves so their child's game gets forfeited because of them, not because of anything happening on this field (yes this happened).

If you are that unhappy with the referees - be part of the solution and not part of the problem. *Become a referee.* They are quitting faster than we can add them. But remember WHY we have the shortage of quality referees. Because they can't handle the constant abuse from the parents and coaches. We lost no less than 5 referees this weekend because of situations involving coaches and parents. *Take this seriously.*

We will be tracking these issues and we will be clearing sidelines and ejecting coaches.

I hate sending emails like this, but the reminder was necessary and hopefully will help parents/coaches/players to understand that the SCDSL is a member- based league and where clubs apply and are accepted for membership. For those that fail to follow the rules of the league, they can be un-accepted from the league as well. Everyone's behavior goes a long way to ensure the success of the SCDSL moving forward.

Thank you

Michelle"


----------



## Eagle33 (May 22, 2019)

Normal weekly update from SCDSL. Nothing new. Move on.


----------



## jpeter (May 22, 2019)

I'm hearing that so far team registrations are down a bit for this league.   Some clubs like Surf, Strikers, Blues, etc are cutting back the number of teams in this league and plan on playing elsewhere for some teams so have to wonder if this league is  becoming more of a Orange County regionally league for 2nd-4th teams or whatever?

The Long Beach referee association that was used this past year for Discovery wasn't well received from the feedback I gathered so they might want to consider some changes in that area.  Discovery returning teams in certain age groups is 50% off I heard in u17 for example especially at the top end.


----------



## galaxydad (May 22, 2019)

jpeter said:


> I'm hearing that so far team registrations are down a bit for this league.   Some clubs like Surf, Strikers, Blues, etc are cutting back the number of teams in this league and plan on playing elsewhere for some teams so have to wonder if this league is  becoming more of a Orange County regionally league for 2nd-4th teams or whatever?
> 
> The Long Beach referee association that was used this past year for Discovery wasn't well received from the feedback I gathered so they might want to consider some changes in that area.  Discovery returning teams in certain age groups is 50% off I heard in u17 for example, especially at the top end.


I'm guessing some of the falloff is because of the following things-
1) uncertainty of where the games will be played
2) Travel for the very north and south teams

Discovery will still be the top teams from SCDSL teams minus some of those far north and south

I felt the referees from Discovery were MUCH better than what we got in the National Cup. I cannot remember offsides calls that were an obvious miscall all season in Discovery. In the National Cup, there was not a single game there wasn't a very blown call in favor of our team or against it- It was crazy the blown calls. Especially ones where the player that played the ball was well onside, was going at goal or scored a goal and was mysteriously called offsides.


----------



## jpeter (May 22, 2019)

galaxydad said:


> I'm guessing some of the falloff is because of the following things-
> 1) uncertainty of where the games will be played
> 2) Travel for the very north and south teams
> 
> ...


Good insight... For national cup where do the officials come from ? Local associations? been yrs @u12 since my youngest played in NC.

Discovery is doing or considering  combined age groups like BU18/19  & G01/02 so they can get enough quality teams


----------



## Eagle33 (May 22, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Good insight... For national cup where do the officials come from ? Local associations? been yrs @u12 since my youngest played in NC.
> 
> Discovery is doing or considering  combined age groups like BU18/19  & G01/02 so they can get enough quality teams


My understanding that Cal south allocate certain number of fields for all local associations and offer them those fields based on availability of top level referees. Associations can turn down those fields or accept it. I could be wrong, but believe this is how it works.


----------



## Toch (May 22, 2019)

It’s that time of the year where most coaches/Wanna be DOC get their feelings hurt by CSL and decide to go to the SCDSL elite. 
Who’s jumping ship?


----------



## Art (May 25, 2019)

I'm responding to a few of the referee related posts. That's correct in regards to how they're allocated.

I've worked with Long Beach RA and tbh they don't have the top of the line referees that competitive games need. There's not much mentoring going on there. Good folk though. 

Overall, there will not be the best referees or the best performances from referees at silverlakes, national cup, and scdsl at silverlake. Why? Cus, it's just not rewarding enough for a referee to show up to games an HR early and be capped at 3 games. Most drive 60 miles out there to ref a match. 1.5 hr drive, 1 hr early, 6 hrs for games and a 1hr drive after and you have a whole day shift that seems more difficult and less rewarding than a regular job...

I don't drive to silverlakes anymore, ever. I don't care how many dirty looks I get from my assignor but so be it. I will not operate at a loss to uphold a unwritten rule of doing every game.

When it was the ulittle state cup, referees were only making a $90 maximum and they had to drive out far and were capped at 3 games. Absolute joke. No thank you. Compensate referees fairly and stop making people get there an HR early for no damn reason!!


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2019)

Art said:


> I'm responding to a few of the referee related posts. That's correct in regards to how they're allocated.
> 
> I've worked with Long Beach RA and tbh they don't have the top of the line referees that competitive games need. There's not much mentoring going on there. Good folk though.
> 
> ...


The hour early thing seems pointless to me especially when they keep us around for 20 minutes just to review the same rules from the day before.  If all of the refs would show up on time we wouldn’t have to arrive an hour early.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (May 29, 2019)

Art said:


> Most drive 60 miles out there to ref a match.


would a mileage stipend make sense?


----------



## greekgirl (May 29, 2019)

Art said:


> I'm responding to a few of the referee related posts. That's correct in regards to how they're allocated.
> 
> I've worked with Long Beach RA and tbh they don't have the top of the line referees that competitive games need. There's not much mentoring going on there. Good folk though.
> 
> ...


Isn't there a referee association in riverside or San Bernardino that would be closer to the Silverlakes fields than Long Beach? I completely agree about the 1 hr early - most of the time we end up standing around for 20-30 mins just wasted time.


----------



## Zdrone (May 29, 2019)

greekgirl said:


> I completely agree about the 1 hr early - most of the time we end up standing around for 20-30 mins just wasted time.


What about the parents?  1 hour is barely enough time to kick your kid out of the car for warm ups then 2-3 lubricating drinks at the bar to prepare our inexhaustible supply of “pointers” to the obviously blind refs!


----------



## Venantsyo (May 30, 2019)

Toch said:


> It’s that time of the year where most coaches/Wanna be DOC get their feelings hurt by CSL and decide to go to the SCDSL elite.
> Who’s jumping ship?


Any clubs going the other way around?


----------



## Zdrone (May 30, 2019)

Venantsyo said:


> Any clubs going the other way around?


From my perspective, a lot of clubs moved from SCDSL to CSL last year (in our area) due to size.  I understand that a club has to have a minimum number of teams to register with SCDSL.

I wondered at the time if its a proliferation of smaller clubs popping up, concentration of teams/players into larger clubs or kids leaving soccer at the older ages.

Strictly my perception in a small area around me.  Dont know if its the same way elsewhere or if this year follows the same trend or reverses it.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 30, 2019)

Zdrone said:


> From my perspective, a lot of clubs moved from SCDSL to CSL last year (in our area) due to size.  I understand that a club has to have a minimum number of teams to register with SCDSL.
> 
> I wondered at the time if its a proliferation of smaller clubs popping up, concentration of teams/players into larger clubs or kids leaving soccer at the older ages.
> 
> Strictly my perception in a small area around me.  Dont know if its the same way elsewhere or if this year follows the same trend or reverses it.


Looks like CSL is now mostly for LA area teams, SCDSL for Orange County and San Diego


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 30, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> Looks like CSL is now mostly for LA area teams, SCDSL for Orange County and San Diego


If you add the IE, the LA area, and teams north of LA (SCV) close to half those teams are in SCDSL. San Diego and OC make up the other half.


----------



## Toch (May 30, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> If you add the IE, the LA area, and teams north of LA (SCV) close to half those teams are in SCDSL. San Diego and OC make up the other half.



I thought the creation of DSL would be good for the game.... it’s been a few years now. What are your thoughts?
You have pros and cons to everything so let’s hear them all


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 30, 2019)

Toch said:


> I thought the creation of DSL would be good for the game.... it’s been a few years now. What are your thoughts?
> You have pros and cons to everything so let’s hear them all


Ok. Here you go. My opinions are not based how either league is run. I do not have experience in CSL to make a comment in that area. Having watched many games (in the several hundreds) through league play, tournaments, CRL for the last 7 years it has come down to which league has stronger teams from top to bottom. Now I can not comment past the U13 age group which most currently is the 06 birth year. Overall SCDSL on the girls side from U8 (11's) to U13 (06"s) have the majority of the stronger teams. On the boys side it is fairly even with CSL taking a slight lead when you compare head to head at each age group.

Do I think SCDSL is better for the game than CSL. Probably not. Both uniquely offer something to each club. Much like the presidio league in San Diego. SCDSL does seem to attract more talent, but that's potentially the direct result of having the larger and brand name clubs as affiliates.

However, I do think Cal South needs a make over and new leadership.


----------



## timbuck (May 30, 2019)

Toch said:


> I thought the creation of DSL would be good for the game.... it’s been a few years now. What are your thoughts?
> You have pros and cons to everything so let’s hear them all


Hard to place all pros and cons squarely on SCDSL.  You have DA/ECNL/DPL/ENCL2 and Birth Year change that have also had a major impact on the game.

SCDSL has allowed for the mega-clubs to become even more mega with mergers/takeovers/affiliations.  Still not sure if this is a pro or a con.
Now you have clubs with 4-6 (maybe more if you include affiliates) in an age group.  (Example:  Girls 2004 you have 16 teams with ""Slammers" in their name across the various flights.  Probably something similar with Strikers on the boys side.  And Pats and Surf across the board)
For teams in OC, SCDSL has minimized travel.
The "self selection" of flights have pretty much gone away.  Flight 2 and 3 - no scrutiny.  Flight 1 - you need to prove that you belong there.  And then you need to prove if you belong in Champions or Europa.  I think it's too many divisions in Flight 1.  But overall, it seems that the competition is about right.  There are some outliers that kill everyone. And some outliers that get killed more often.

Has the soccer improved because of SCDSL?  Hard to say.  DA and ECNL probably have more to do with the quality.  But I'm sure there is some trickle down effect.  The smaller community based club is a dying breed.  I think that is due to SCDSL.  Coast has some small clubs with some really competitive teams.  In SCDSL - small clubs don't fare as well.  (Look at all divisions of State Cup/National Cup for examples.)

Are more kids playing soccer?  I'd say more kids are playing CLUB soccer.  But overall, I think less kids are playing soccer around town.  Kids that would probably be best served playing AYSO for $150 a yer are now playing on a flight 3 team for $2,500 a year.  But I dont think is because of SCDSL.  Seems to be the norm across the country.  And not just soccer (basketball, baseball, etc).


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 30, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Hard to place all pros and cons squarely on SCDSL.  You have DA/ECNL/DPL/ENCL2 and Birth Year change that have also had a major impact on the game.
> 
> SCDSL has allowed for the mega-clubs to become even more mega with mergers/takeovers/affiliations.  Still not sure if this is a pro or a con.
> Now you have clubs with 4-6 (maybe more if you include affiliates) in an age group.
> ...


You brought up some good points.


----------



## Art (Jun 2, 2019)

greekgirl said:


> Isn't there a referee association in riverside or San Bernardino that would be closer to the Silverlakes fields than Long Beach? I completely agree about the 1 hr early - most of the time we end up standing around for 20-30 mins just wasted time.


There is. Although, I doubt those associations can cover the state/national/ tournaments altogether by themselves. What I would prefer to see as a referee would be to just have clubs host matches at Central locations, or just have a home and away setup. Most are already driving ridiculous amount of miles.


----------



## Art (Jun 2, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> would a mileage stipend make sense?


That would make too much sense for Calsouth to do that lol. It would be very much appreciated though.


----------

